# Porn actresses who became WWE superstars/Divas



## Jon_Snow (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm not a pervert or things like that, just curious.

As far as I can remember, there's only one person who was once a porn actress, eventually ended up in the WWE. Amy Weber. Not a full-fledge porn actress but hey you can see her nude in one of those movies. Bu too bad she was released as soon as they found out about her video.

Is there any other?


----------



## Comrade Chico (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Porn actresses who become WWE superstars/Divas*

Mickie James, Chyna, Gangrel, Val Venis

EDIT: not necessarily in the pornstar=>WWE wrestler order


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Comrade Chico said:


> Mickie James, Chyna, Gangrel, Val Venis




Mickie did porn? *googles*


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Porn actresses who become WWE superstars/Divas*

Chyna comes into mind, but she was a diva who turned into a pornstar and not the other way round. Mickie James did some long back. Apart from her, I guess even Savannah had done a nude scene in some movie before, which lead to her release. And there's plenty of them who've posed naked for Playboy. But those don't count as pornstars, so its only Chyna and Mickie I guess.


----------



## Jon_Snow (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Porn actresses who become WWE superstars/Divas*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Chyna comes into mind, but she was a diva who turned into a pornstar and not the other way round. Mickie James did some long back. Apart from her, I guess even Savannah had done a nude scene in some movie before, which lead to her release. And there's plenty of them who've posed naked for Playboy. But those don't count as pornstars, so its only Chyna and Mickie I guess.


Are you sure Mickie James is porn star turned wrestler? I gotta search that.


----------



## Comrade Chico (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Porn actresses who become WWE superstars/Divas*



Jon_Snow said:


> Are you sure Mickie James is porn star turned wrestler? I gotta search that.


Yes.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Porn actresses who become WWE superstars/Divas*

Beulah McGillicutty (wife of Tommy Dreamer) is a legit answer. Not like these "Val Venis - still real to me" answers.


----------



## Comrade Chico (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Porn actresses who become WWE superstars/Divas*



-Extra- said:


> Beulah McGillicutty (wife of Tommy Dreamer) is a legit answer. Not like these "Val Venis - still real to me" answers.


Sean Morley starred in softcore pornos so take your ignorance somewhere else.


----------



## Swarhily (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Porn actresses who become WWE superstars/Divas*

Candice.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Porn actresses who become WWE superstars/Divas*

A young Mickie James, who must have been wrestling at the time because the men in the shoot with her are dressed as wrestlers.

I would be sure there aren't many others who did it _before_ joining WWE, but some probably have.

Wrestling personalities who have done that type of thing I have either seen or read about; Major Gunns, Chastity, and Chyna did some male to male porn too.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Porn actresses who become WWE superstars/Divas*



Comrade Chico said:


> Yes.


Now, PM me or GTFO.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Porn actresses who become WWE superstars/Divas*

I thought everyone knew about Mickie? The arby's pics are infamous.

you'll want to erase them from your mind, but you simply can't.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Porn actresses who become WWE superstars/Divas*



Comrade Chico said:


> Sean Morley starred in softcore pornos so take your ignorance somewhere else.


This is true. Undertaker also embalms in his spare time, Kamala spent half his life in the jungle and Junkyard Dog spent his nights stopping people from stealing scrap by chasing and barking at them.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Porn actresses who become WWE superstars/Divas*

Maryse is not exactly a porn actress, but she did pose nudes before joining WWE.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: Porn actresses who become WWE superstars/Divas*

Candice did a few softcore movies and a bunch of stuff got Playboy TV.


----------



## Comrade Chico (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Porn actresses who become WWE superstars/Divas*

Also X-Pac, forgot about him :lmao



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> This is true. Undertaker also embalms in his spare time, Kamala spent half his life in the jungle and Junkyard Dog spent his nights stopping people from stealing scrap by chasing and barking at them.


Why randomly replying to something you obviously don't have a clue about?



JoeRulz said:


> Now, PM me or GTFO.


I don't have much time atm but i'll do some quick search later on today . It's not too difficult to find the stuff.

EDIT: i might even have it on my old hard drive.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Porn actresses who become WWE superstars/Divas*



Jon_Snow said:


> I'm not a pervert


*What are you doing on the internet then?*


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Porn actresses who become WWE superstars/Divas*

Jasmine St. Claire & Jenna Jameson have both been involved in pro-wrestling. Lizzy Borden & several of the other women in XPW are also involved in the adult industry.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Porn actresses who become WWE superstars/Divas*

I'm sure I've seen Candice in a softcore threesome sex scene.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Porn actresses who become WWE superstars/Divas*



hassassin said:


> I'm sure I've seen Candice in a softcore threesome sex scene.


About 2-3 minute video


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Porn actresses who become WWE superstars/Divas*

Mickie James and Candice Michelle did porn before WWE. Mickie only did porn to use the money for wrestling schools


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Porn actresses who become WWE superstars/Divas*

Mickie James posed for some nude pics before her wrestling career. Just google it. Easy to find.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Porn actresses who become WWE superstars/Divas*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> A young Mickie James, who must have been wrestling at the time because the men in the shoot with her are dressed as wrestlers.
> 
> I would be sure there aren't many others who did it _before_ joining WWE, but some probably have.
> 
> Wrestling personalities who have done that type of thing I have either seen or read about; Major Gunns, Chastity, and Chyna did some male to male porn too.


Candice Michelle did softcore girl on girl porn before she did WWE. Chastity from ECW did hardcore porn before she got into the business.



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Mickie James and Candice Michelle did porn before WWE. Mickie only did porn to use the money for wrestling schools



And Candice only did it to pay rent. What's the fucking difference? She still showed her snatch and tits on camera for $$

lol @ people putting on airs over it. I always thought it was funny when people were drooling and tripping over themselves with Mickie James when you could easily find nude photos of her spread eagle online.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

*Re: Porn actresses who become WWE superstars/Divas*

Ashley Massaro was an "escort" (read: prostitute)

allegedly


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Porn actresses who become WWE superstars/Divas*

Wasn't there a giant chick who was supposed to be on NXT a while back, but they found porn of her and fired her for lying about it?


----------



## N-destroy (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Porn actresses who become WWE superstars/Divas*



Bossdude said:


> Ashley Massaro was an "escort" (read: prostitute)
> 
> allegedly


She did playboy right?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Porn actresses who become WWE superstars/Divas*



N-destroy said:


> She did playboy right?


Several times


----------



## Bestia 666 (Aug 31, 2012)

Jesus Christ, doing a few nude photo shoots does NOT constitute as a porn actor/star. Only a few mentioned wrestlers can be labeled porn actors.

Also, thread starter must be a WWE fan or else they'd put pro wrestling rather than WWE.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Bestia 666 said:


> Jesus Christ, doing a few nude photo shoots does NOT constitute as a porn actor/star. Only a few mentioned wrestlers can be labeled porn actors.
> 
> Also, thread starter must be a WWE fan or else they'd put pro wrestling rather than WWE.


Agreed with you on the actor/star part...but there really seems to be a disconnect between people understanding that certain images are pornographic material--hell Playboy is pornography. So...what do people think photos are that expose full frontal genitals top to bottom of women?

That's porn. It may not be moving, but it's porn.

That doesn't make the person a pornstar, but you certainly were in a pornographic photo.

If my daughter did that it would be "Congratulations, you did porn." moment. Because really at that point I guess there's nothing else to say...well except maybe "WTF???"


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Mickie James did several nude photo shoots, pre-WWE.

Candice Michelle used to do the soft core porn on Showtime/Cinemax/HBO

The Beulah masturbation video was AFTER she had got into the business and was in a relationship with Tommy Dreamer. The video was meant for him only.

There is a masturbation video of Gorgeous George AFTER she got into the business and was for Randy Savage.

Elektra of ECW fame and former girlfriend of the late Big Dick Dudley, was a stripper before joining ECW.

IIRC, Nancy Benoit posed nude prior to the business.

Kimberly Page posed nude for Playboy, and WCW made an angle out of it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Candice Michelle. Hotel Erotica. Pretty hot.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

linda mcmahon


----------



## Orgy (Jul 17, 2012)

In WCW they had Tylene Buck (Major Guns) and April Hunter. 

I read Buff Bagwell was a stripper before wrestling

Hogan had a sex tape recently so that KINDA counts


----------



## Orgy (Jul 17, 2012)

bboy said:


> linda mcmahon


Fap


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Tylene Buck does webcam sex shows online, she used to be an NWO Girl in WCW. Google TYLENE_BUCK


----------



## TehBrain (Oct 4, 2012)

I've heard a lot of stories about Jenna Jameson and wrestlers... but I don't think that counts....


----------



## neolunar (Apr 19, 2012)

The man, the myth, the legend


















Ricardo Rodriguez


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Candice Michelle did softcore...


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I know Mickie James did, Ashley posed in Playboy once before she did in the WWE, and Candice did a bunch of sex scenes in shows


----------



## Chris618 (Aug 4, 2020)

Comrade Chico said:


> Sean Morley s


Are you sure


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Chris618 said:


> Are you sure


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

N-destroy said:


> *Re: Porn actresses who become WWE superstars/Divas*
> 
> 
> 
> She did playboy right?


She sure did!


----------

